# Do your homework



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Before hiring a G/C . Ask to look at previously finished home.
Talk to the h/o of that home. 
It starts at the footers. block/brick/poured walls/ framers/elec./plumbing/roof/havc/DRYWALL/ trim/ floor covering/ siding/ well and septic/ etc..

Find out who this g/c is. find out who his subs are. ALL g/c will tell you 
there subs are the best,, not always true. check out g/c. check out subs.
Local building supplies are the best for [word of mouth] lowes/home depot 
NOT a local building supply. 
Bottom line! Can the g/c or sub you hire do the job at hand? can he do it well? Licensed / Insured / Legal - not legal/ find out if subs are specialized at the project you have. DO YOUR HOMEWORK! [GUEST]


----------

